# Hen right??



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

After realising my bosses hen was more likely to be a roo I was just looking at my Orpington & thinking am I sure it's a girl! I think she is 6 months & looked at lots pics & roo & hen orpingtons are similar so I jus want to be sure so thought id ask you guys! Thanks


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I think hen.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I say roo, look at those saddle feathers. Sorry to say, but you should hear crowing soon.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I looked at pics & seems Orpington hens have a kind of long feather there too so I dnt know! :/
Thanks. :/


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

To me looks like a roo also. Pointy neck feathers, longer tail feathers (than the one behind it ) and also longer saddle feathers... My very UNeducated guess is roo.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope I'm wrong. . We 10 buff Orpingtons, only been breeding for a year. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I say roo it's got the " cape" on hid neck


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thx guys. If you have Orpington hens you then know what they look like more than me! I looked close today. Both my two must be cockerels


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Without even a shadow of a doubt those are both roosters.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> Without even a shadow of a doubt those are both roosters.


I agree roosters


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Agree, roosters. ...


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I thought they were large! Shame as I really like them & wnt be allowed to keep them once they start crowing!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Sarah10Chickens said:


> Thanks guys. I thought they were large! Shame as I really like them & wnt be allowed to keep them once they start crowing!


winner winner, chicken dinner?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

We did consider them for Xmas but I cnt eat them! Plus they would be an expensive dinner. I only had them 4 months. Will email lady we got them from see if she will swap them for hens & let them live on her farm! ( or let me think they are living on her farm! )


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Sarah10Chickens said:


> We did consider them for Xmas but I cnt eat them! Plus they would be an expensive dinner. I only had them 4 months. Will email lady we got them from see if she will swap them for hens & let them live on her farm! ( or let me think they are living on her farm! )


lol. Let you think....too funny


----------

